# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Estelle, my super tiger retic has passed. Still Numb

## Daybreaker

Hey all, I haven't been very active recently and it's due to a very special snake passing: my favorite girl in my collection, my super tiger retic female Estelle, passed away earlier this month. I had her since she was under a month old: http://daybreakerexotics.weebly.com/estelle.html

I found her quietly passed away in her cage where she looked like she simply fell asleep as she was laying how she always did. She was acting perfectly normal the night before so when I found her I was in shock: I literally laughed at myself because I couldn't believe it, walked out of the room, sat down at the kitchen table for a few minutes not knowing what just happened, and just started crying harder than I have in a long time. I literally didn't know what to do with myself for days after: that may sound crazy since she was a snake but I know many of you would understand how you would feel if you found your most special animal passed away unexpectedly. Even when I brought her down to my vet for the necropsy it still didn't feel like it was real. It still doesn't, even when I just cleaned out and sanitized her cage yesterday because I didn't want to bring myself to do it earlier.

Received necropsy results back recently that shows that it was not a viral infection that took her: this was so bitter sweet because in the time waiting for the results I was worried if my others were going to unexpectedly pass away too as she was in my established collection room with over forty snakes. Without posting the whole results, my vet simplified it for me:

"...Lots of bacterial in her tissues [I did a full histopatholgy on all her organs, including her brain/entire head] which is consistent with an infection within the bloodstream called septicemia. A granuloma, a large area of infected tissue, was found within her nasal passages as well. We suspect that this granuloma wore through into the blood stream and caused the septicemia which resulted in her death. The granuloma may have been either caused by her traumatizing her face by rubbing [she's always been a constant pusher, even when she was young] or may have been the reason she rubbed. It is difficult to know for sure which came first. It is not unusual for reptiles to hide medical conditions such as this for a long time before becoming immediately serious. Granulomas are notoriously hard to treat, even with aggressive antibiotics. There are times where treatment can end up not being successful on these types of lesions. At this time there is no evidence that suggests a contagious cause to her death."

I still feel very upset and numb at her passing and am honestly still shocked. I expected to have her through her entire life and she really was special to me: I hate to play favorites but she was mine. I have let the breeder who I got her from know of her passing and he sent a really nice email back letting me know his condolences. Though Estelle can never be replaced, he did say that if I want another ST baby he should have some hatching out soon. A replacement could never replace her but if given the chance I would gladly get another little ST baby from the same breeder that Estelle came from (I am actually waiting for another little retic morph baby from that breeder: that new addition will make Estelle's passing a little easier). Estelle's passing has hit me hard but I'm still enjoying every minute with my other babies and am still looking forward to new additions and breeding in the future. She will be greatly missed.

Angelica

----------


## bcr229

I am so very, very sorry for your loss.  She was beautiful.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-21-2014)

----------


## Wapadi

She was very beautiful!

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-21-2014)

----------


## scoot8317

She was a beautiful snake.  Very sorry to hear about your loss.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-21-2014)

----------


## Kamerick

Very beutiful snake. Sorry about your loss  :Sad:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-21-2014)

----------


## KING JAMES

Sorry, all I can say. People that dont have snakes cant understand what you feel.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2014)

----------


## Krynn

So sorry to hear this. What an amazing snake.

How old was she?

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Oh no  :Sad:  I'm so sorry to hear of her passing. She was such a beautiful snake..sending lots of love & comfort your way ️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2014)

----------


## Sirensong26

She was such a gorgeous creature. Condolences :Sad: .

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2014)

----------


## MarkS

She was a beautiful snake, I'm very sorry for your loss.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2014)

----------


## Mr.Spence

So sorry for your loss.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2014)

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

So sorry Angelica!  :Tears:  

We're all here for you during this difficult time!  :Group Hug:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2014)

----------


## BumbleB

Very sorry for your loss.  She was a beautiful snake hope you're doing ok dealing with the loss

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2014)

----------


## rlditmars

She's lovely. Sorry for your loss.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2014)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

It is incredibly painful to lose a cherished friend, regardless of species. She was a beautiful animal, and I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your lovely snake friend, Estelle. It is always harder when it is unexpected. Until you meet again on the rainbow bridge, RIP Estelle.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2014)

----------


## John1982

That's rough, sorry for your loss.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

Thank you for the kind words everyone, they have meant a lot to me and have made me feel better. She will be sorely missed and she passed way too young: she was a May 2012 hatch.

----------


## Wildwa

Really sorry for your loss  :Sad:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-22-2014)

----------


## kevinb

I'm so sorry Ang, she was my favorite whenever you would post your collection.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-27-2014)

----------


## ajmreptiles

she was a beautiful animal, sorry for your loss.




> People that dont have snakes cant understand what you feel.


Actually they can, they just might not understand someones personal connection with snakes.
When you keep an animal as a pet, they are a beloved member of the family. When that pet dies, its like losing a family member. Anyone with a sense of compassion would understand.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (10-29-2014),_CloudtheBoa_ (10-18-2014),_Daybreaker_ (09-27-2014)

----------


## theNotoriousDUD

So sorry for loss.  I love the open and loving way that you have chosen to share the experience.  Great way to show her love.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (09-27-2014)

----------


## ispitroseas

It's hard.  I had a boa die not long ago and I am still waiting to  feel as well.  
I hope everything turns out nice

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-03-2014)

----------


## Gio

Crap!

Hey Daybreaker, I'm sorry I missed this and even more sorry for your loss.

I always like to hear from you because you have such a super variety of snakes.

Obviously the retic factor was fascinating to me.

Do something good for yourself when you start feeling up to it.

Take care.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-03-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Worst thread ever. So sorry to read this Angelina. She was my favorite too  :Sad:

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-13-2014),DooLittle (10-16-2014)

----------


## vettech1990

Very sorry for your loss  :Sad:  she was very beautiful .

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-13-2014)

----------


## Daybreaker

Thank you for your kind words everyone. Still can't believe she's gone but time heals.

----------


## DooLittle

Oh no's!!  I'm so sorry.  Estelle was amazing.  RIP.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-16-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Losing a retic is never easy, they are a special kind of snake that probably only retic keepers will ever truly understand. The pushing was likely there prior to the issue, as retics just push and push and push, super tigers are known for being problematic pushers, in some cases you can correct things and make them push less - but in the end, it's simply what they do. It's a shame it had to end on such a note - but in the end its the better of two evils being able to rest assured that there is no spreading.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-18-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Worst thread ever. So sorry to read this Angelina. She was my favorite too


Lmao. I know your name is Angelica. My phone doesn't tho. My bad :p

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-18-2014)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

Sorry for your loss. Just realized from looking through your album you got her from chase. I got my platinum tiger from him too. She has almost a solid stripe down her back as well. Chase makes some awesome tigers.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (10-18-2014)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

Estelle was a very beautiful animal! I'm sorry this has happened to you and I can't begin to imagine the pain of losing such a beautiful and beloved animal.  :Sad:  
She was lucky to have you though, and while her time was short, at least she spent her time happily with a wonderful owner.

----------


## SashasMom

Stunningly beautiful snake.. and more than that, obviously loved beyond belief. So very sorry for your loss. She will wait for you on the rainbow bridge...

----------


## Mike41793

I'm still sad about this.  :Sad:

----------

